# Advice on moving family to Australia



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been looking to move to Australia with my Missus and new born baby.

I am on the Skilled list and under 30, and hold a Masters in my area of expertise.

What visas do we need to apply for and would my partner(Of 10 Years) and child be able to come with me under my visa.

I also have family in Sydney who are there for 27 years now so, would i need to have to get them to sponsor my partner and child?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi smelf

welcome to the forum.
Have you gone through the sticky threads towards the top of the main australia forum page? there is a viza wizard which tells what visas one can opt for, about assessment etc. Have a look if you have not already.

Yes your wife and child will be in the same application as dependents. The fee is the same for single applicant or a family of 3. All you need is the child's birth certificate and your marriage certificate.

The procedure for visa is getting your skill assessed by the respective authority, n then applying for the visa. if your skill is in schedule 3 (the new SOL), you fall in priority 3, if your skill falls in any other schedule like schedule 4 (state migration plan - SMP), you get your skill approved by a state for SMP, that way you get priority 2.. the priority list has been released byt eh DIAC today, ther eis a thread for that as well, that will give an idea about priority etc.

I suggest going through the immigration official site. that has more or less all teh info.

come back if you need any more info. I am sure you will come back fr more 

cheers
anj


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Anj,

Thanks i will check them out. Also she is not my Wife but defacto or common-law.

So i am unsure if that will make any difference.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi smelf1

Wife/Defacto doesn't make any difference in the OZ PR application. So like Anj mentioned go thru the Department of Immigration & Citizenship website and once you get the basic idea search thru the forum for more info and finally for more FAQ's expert like Anj are there as helping hands.

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ



smelf1 said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Thanks i will check them out. Also she is not my Wife but defacto or common-law.
> 
> So i am unsure if that will make any difference.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in that case you need to provide proof that you have been together since 10 years.. you have the child's birth certi i am sure plus utility bills, bank account, family and friends statements (affidavits) to prove. since you guys have been together for 10 years i dont think it would be difficult to prove.


----------

